# List of compatible parts?



## jojononasos (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi!

My son has decided to build his own computer from scratch and I try to help him by doing some research. I have looked through the nice suggestions on the Recommended Build Guide in this forum, and particularily the UK variants - since we live in Sweden. I think that the AMD Build for 600 British pounds would be a good choice. However, my son has got a list of parts from an australian gaming friend that he really wants to use and I try to check that these parts really fit together.

Here is the list:

ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
AMD FX8350 4.0 GHz
2x Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 1600 MHz 4 GB
Sapphire Radeon R9 270X
Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 1TB
Corsair VS550 550W
Cooler Master Elite 372
Windows 8.1 (not the pro version)

As being a newbie in building computers, I have tried to figure out if you have to somehow match frequencies between motherbords fsb and CPU/RAM/Graphics card and have come to the conclusion that it doesn't really matter, as long as you don't plan to overclock the equipment (which we don't).

I read somewhere that the Kingston RAM specified is made especially for Intel. Does that make it unsuitable for AMD? Are there RAM variants made especially for AMD? When I checked the compabitility list for the ASRock motherboard, the Kingston memory was there but with a slightly different part nr compared to my web shop. The web shop nr is KHX1600C9D3B1/4G but on the compatibility list it says KHX1600C9D3K2/8G. I don't know if those last letters and numbers difference matters.

I have realized that the power supply is hard to get in Sweden so I will perhaps look for another one. I would like it to be a quiet one, at least not very noisy.

About the chassie, I have noticed that this Cooler Master only has USB 2.0 at front, so maybe we will change that one too.

Would anyone like to comment on this thread? I would be very grateful.

/jojononasos


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list to use as a guide for top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

Asus or Gigabyte for Mobo.
G.Skill or Corsair for RAM.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG for PSU. They will be quiet.
No ned for the CPU cooler. The Intel OEM will be fine.


----------



## jojononasos (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Tyree, I will have a look at those brands. As I mentioned, I have sniffed through the list and found the UK600 AMD Build to be an appropriate choice, but my son has got this similar build suggestion that I am looking through. He is really into AMD, so I suppose that's what it's going to be.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with AMD. using our list as a guide will insure top quality helps insure a longer life expectancy as well as upgrade ability.


----------



## jojononasos (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, thanks for good advice.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi be aware that AsRock is ok but with the Hyper_X you will have to manually set timings. I recommend Asus if you are going AMD, specifically the M5A99FX for the FX 8350. I also recommend Gskill or Corsair for memory as Tyree also noted if you can attain it.


----------



## jojononasos (Jan 6, 2014)

Aha, I see. I will have look at Asus and G.Skill/Corsair. Thank you.


----------



## Sellyme (Jan 10, 2014)

jojononasos said:


> my son has got a list of parts from an australian gaming friend


That would be me. Hi!



> I try to check that these parts really fit together.


For the most part, the only things that you need to check "fit" are the RAM and CPU to the motherboard. The CPU and motherboard are the same socket (FM2), so you're fine there. The RAM I included in the parts list just because it was the cheapest 2x4GB 1600MHz kit on the website I was listing. As a general guideline, for a budget general use build, brand of RAM is nearly meaningless, and anything over 1600MHz generally costs much more than it's worth. Adding more RAM will always improve performance more than higher frequency RAM, it's only when you're going high-end builds with all RAM slots maxed that you'll be looking at >1600MHz

What I suggest is that you find the cheapest 2x4GB DDR3 kit you can get (new) that is on this list of supported RAM for that motherboard. If supported 1600MHz RAM is less than $5 or so more expensive than the cheapest supported 1333MHz RAM, you might as well upgrade (because come on, it's $5), but anything above that starts costing a lot more.

The GPU/HDD/PSU are fine, and the PSU should support expandability to dual-GPU (although it might be pushing it).



> As being a newbie in building computers, I have tried to figure out if you have to somehow match frequencies between motherbords fsb and CPU/RAM/Graphics card and have come to the conclusion that it doesn't really matter, as long as you don't plan to overclock the equipment (which we don't).


This is true, those components are pretty much plug 'n' play. Even if overclocking, the BIOS for the motherboard on that list makes it as easy as incrementing a number. I have the previous version of that motherboard, and all you do is turn "Overclock Mode" to "Manual", and increase the multiplier a bit. Simple as that.

I would recommend overclocking, because FX processors are pretty good for that, even on stock cooling. With that motherboard, there's absolutely zero chance of breaking anything, it's completely idiot-proof.



> I read somewhere that the Kingston RAM specified is made especially for Intel. Does that make it unsuitable for AMD?


I have an 8GB Kingston stick in my AMD media server, so no.



> Are there RAM variants made especially for AMD?


Potentially. Not "especially", but it's altogether possible that some RAM brands are tested primarily with one CPU manufacturer/socket over another, which might lead to hundredths of thousands of percent performance increase. Basically, if it's compatible, it's negligible.



> When I checked the compabitility list for the ASRock motherboard, the Kingston memory was there but with a slightly different part nr compared to my web shop. The web shop nr is KHX1600C9D3B1/4G but on the compatibility list it says KHX1600C9D3K2/8G. I don't know if those last letters and numbers difference matters.
> 
> 
> > The /4GB /8GB at the end indicates the size of the RAM. e.g., /4G indicates 4GB sticks; this applies even in kits; if you're purchasing 8GB of RAM in a 2x4GB kit, you'll need it to be compatible as /4G. The rest of the part number is as follows:
> ...


----------



## Sellyme (Jan 10, 2014)

Okay, apparently this forum has a 15 minute limit on post editing.

Ignoring how phenomenally stupid and prohibitive this is, I evidently messed up a quote tag in the above post. Additionally, I looked up the motherboard more specifically, and it does support USB 3.0 at the front, so all you need to do is replace the USB slot on the case with the USB 3.0 bay that comes with the motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simple solution is to avoid AsRock Mobo's and Hyper-X RAM all together. :smile:
Using our build list as a guide will insure top quality known compatible parts.


----------



## Sellyme (Jan 10, 2014)

Tyree said:


> Simple solution is to avoid AsRock Mobo's and Hyper-X RAM all together. :smile:


Simple solution to what, exactly? AsRock motherboards are great for budget builds. Kingston does seem to have disproportionately less support on AM3 than other brands, but that doesn't make much difference to the functionality of supported modules.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simple solution to avoid problems.


----------



## jojononasos (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Sellyme and thank you for your generous and interesting comment on this thread. It is really fun to learn about these stuff. Now we have something to think about, me and my son.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As Rock boards are fine IMHO now that they are making their own, but we all differ on this one, but Kingston ram is trouble, especially Hyper-X and we mostly agree on that. Best to stick to Crucial or GSkill ram and Cooler Master are the worst psus I have ever used, again my opinion only. I also noticed Seagate hard drives and think most of here agree that WD are by far the best.


----------



## Sellyme (Jan 10, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> but Kingston ram is trouble, especially Hyper-X and we mostly agree on that. Best to stick to Crucial or GSkill ram


I agree with that, I do try to get G-Skill where possible.



> Cooler Master are the worst psus I have ever used


You've clearly never bought a SHAW PSU. Cooler Master PSUs won't quite live up to the wattage they claim, but as long as you make sure you know what they can actually put out, you should be fine; they're still decent value even with the lower wattage, and the Elites are actually fairly stable.

Regardless, I would recommend a slightly better PSU if dual-GPU is ever going to happen.



> I also noticed Seagate hard drives and think most of here agree that WD are by far the best.


I much prefer WD myself (I have 5 3TB WD Greens, a 1TB WD Green, and 6 4TB WD Reds), but realistically, Seagate and WD have absolutely no difference in failure rate. If anything, WDs are more likely to fail, due to the screwed up 20EARX run, but just avoid 2TB Greens and that'll be fine.

The reason I recommended the Seagate is because it's a budget build, and here the Seagate is priced the same as the 1TB Green, and is 7200rpm compared to 5900rpm variable. I have the exact same drive in my desktop build, and it is significantly faster than my 1TB Green.

I'd recommend WD over Seagate for any mass storage, but for a 1TB low-end build, at the moment Seagate is slightly better value.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Let me clear a few tech myths. Seagate and WD are mostly the same. Give or take a generation or model or two.

Secondly Hyper_X throughout the years has been very good, depending on the original ram supplier. 

Third, AsRock is not totally done with Asus, Follow the board design carefully.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would suggest looking at the suggested builds for brands of parts, personally I like knowing a company will resolve an issue with their product if one comes up. I don't know about asrock support or if they are good at resolving issues. I'm ok with paying 10 to 20 bucks more for good customer and tech support.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This I didn't know, how would we know, I am curious?



> Third, AsRock is not totally done with Asus, Follow the board design carefully.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AsRock became part of Pegatron in 2010 and, to the best of my knowledge, is not at all associated with Asus. They were originally part of Asus so that could explain any similarities in design.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Tyree.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Tyree said:


> AsRock became part of Pegatron in 2010 and, to the best of my knowledge, is not at all associated with Asus. They were originally part of Asus so that could explain any similarities in design.


Done officially, but not un-officially. After time the similarities disappear, but remember folks that worked on both are still there. One thing I notice is the terrible color scheme that AsRock is now following same as Asus, That nice black is now turning into the very ugly throw up yellow/cheap gold~ look that some genius @ Asus decided to implement. At least the boards are good in Asus's case, and at least they kept the premium ROG boards red. MSI has by far the best looking boards, but still not the best boards quality wise.


----------

